# New Pilot watch design



## tim722

Prototype. Please weigh in on what you think about the design. Any changes you would make. Good or bad points about the overall design. This is just a WIP render. Still hammering out the details.

tim


----------



## Longitude

I like it. Is there going to be any luminance? Are the orange and white parts going to glow or just be light in colour?


----------



## little_w

not bad at all. what's missing is the place of manufacture (swiss made, made in germany etc) and a logo or brand or a model name. that could add or totally destroy the look so it is necessary to see it before making the judgement, don't you think?


----------



## ptb351

little_w said:


> not bad at all. what's missing is the place of manufacture (swiss made, made in germany etc) and a logo or brand or a model name. that could add or totally destroy the look so it is necessary to see it before making the judgement, don't you think?


I like the look (with the above suggestions). The date window could be bigger.


----------



## NineThreeKilo

I would say if you want a functioning bezel go with a E6B or a divers bezel (as that triangle countdown function is handy in the air). Maybe also add some illumination to the sundials and make the second hand pop as that is a REALLY important part of a pilots watch.


----------



## angel

Hi Tim,
Overall the watch is very beautiful, but I would decrease slightly in the width of the pointer minutes. You have good taste.:-!


----------



## vinylgreek

I second the suggestion of reducing the width of the minutes hand. My preference would be no date window at all.


----------



## seadigs

Overall, I think this design is great. I like that the hour numbers are small and do not crowd the dial. Maybe you could eliminate the numbers altogether - just have some mark instead. I would like to see the tachymeter scale and the seconds hand the same color -- just to visually tie them together. Finally, I would suggest half hour instead of 1/4 hour marks on the chrono hour register- and perhaps finer gradations on the minute register instead.


----------



## antjoh

I like the plain and flat look. Well done!
I'm trying to visualize a round date window instead of the squared one though. Somehow I think it will make the over all look smoother.

Oh, and if you are adding a logo or brand name you should try to make it as subtle as possible. Maybe just a different shade of black/gray to keep the simple look.


----------



## goddino371

Stared at this awhile to see if it "grabbed" me... but it didn't. Looks like many similarly designed watches that borrow from the Ferrari watch line. 

Here are the things that grab me:
- white / black / orange contrasts
- inner tachymeter markings 
- white hour / minute hands 
- orange "dot" markers - can they be bigger circles all the way around to make a statement - and luminescent so in the dark, the hour markers glow orange, while the minute / hour hands glow white? That would look really cool.

Here are the things that don't:
- 3 subdials - seems like everyone is doing this in their watches - why not go back to 2 subdials like the Seiko Bullhead design of the '70s, and echo the subdials in rectangular box, instead of a circle?
- date window - I think it takes away from the watch


----------



## hendrixstrat

little_w said:


> not bad at all. what's missing is the place of manufacture (swiss made, made in germany etc) and a logo or brand or a model name. that could add or totally destroy the look so it is necessary to see it before making the judgement, don't you think?


Not trying to be rude here because you probably know more than me! But there are quite a few pilot watches that have completely sterile dials. No manufacturer name, no country made in, just exactly like he has there...

Here is a pic of an actually fairly expensive pilot watch with a sterile dial.

Archimede Pilot Watch










Or this $2,750 Laco Pilot Watch

http://www.amazon.com/Beobachtungsuhr-Pilots-watch-first-pattern/dp/B000SMBQQ2


----------



## buttonsrtoys

Nice design. A few comments:
- You main dial would need tick marks to indicate the seconds of the chrono.
- Tick marks for your subdial at 12 o'clock to read elapsed minutes.
- I agree with the earlier comment about reducting the # tick marks at the 6 o'clock subdial.
- I would make the seconds hand of your 0 o'clock subdial white, since it goe's with the minute and hour hands of the main face. The second hand of the main face, as well as the subdial hands at 6 & 12 o'clock would all be orange b/c they go together (pilot watches are all about clarity).

I like a date window at a 45-degree tilt between the 4 & 5 hours b/c it allows you to add the "3" to the main dial. Also, would free up a spot for your mfg label if that's the route you go.

Good luck!


----------



## JorgeT

I like it in general. Black case might give it more character, I don't see much use for the "tach" dial in my watches, so by ridding of it might give you room for second markers. I also am a fan of day/date, so I would add day. As far as "logo" or "made in" "automatic" or "chronometer" words, to me they are not a big deal, I do like the simplicity of only looking at what you need to see, so in that line I second the previous comments of indicators for minutes, hours and seconds right where they are needed (12 main and 12 halfs at the 6 subdial, 60 at the 9 sub-dial, and 30 at the 12 subdial).


----------



## buttonsrtoys

This is probably a function of it being a quicky prototype, but the hour hand looks too thin. It should be as least as thick as the minute hand, if not thicker.


----------



## AlexPanzer

I would probably take out the orange minute dots and enlarge the minute numbers.


----------



## spectre130

Tachymetre on a pilot watch? I would rather see an e6b or clean. Other then that, I love the design.


----------



## scuttle

It looks very like Casio's Heuer homage Oceanus:









There was a chrono version of this Oceanus but it looked bloody awful.

I think your design looks great but that the chrono hands would be a pain to read - a common fault with analog chronos. They really need to use the full radius of their sub-dials.

Of course every other analog chrono is obsolete when compared to this superbly innovative and readable piece of wonderfulness:

www.ninanet.net/watches/others09/Mediums/mkinetic.html


----------



## watchinout

Looks nice.:-!


----------



## Beau8

Stick with either dots or numbers, but not both. It'll keep things simple and less cluttered~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## jporos

Tim, a chronograph without second markers for the central chronograph second hand is useless. This must be added.


----------



## heb

Hello Tim,

I congratulate you on your computer graphics expertise. Your chronograph example on the other hand requires too many modifications for it to be considered an honest-to- goodness flight watch for actual in-cockpit use.

Instead, start with the Kobold "Polar Survey Redesign" chronograph. Increase its size to 44mm so that you will be able to increase the size of the 30 minute and 12 hour subdials by about 25% (this may require you to remove 4 of the hour chapter marks). Then trim the width of the main hour and minute hands by about 2mm. Leave every other of its design features as is. You will then have designed the "perfect" chronograph for actual in-flight use.

heb


----------



## TK-421

no on the tachy.


----------



## gogoboy0511

nice


----------

